# Canon AF 35 ML



## Azriel (Jun 12, 2009)

JUst picked it up at Value Village a couple days ago, here's a couple shots I took with it...works great!

Azriel Knight Photography - Calgary Event, Venue & Urban Photographer


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 12, 2009)

For all of $4? Looks like a fun toy to have. ^.^


----------



## Azriel (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks. I'm looking forward to buying more film and taking some more shots


----------



## fred0000 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats what I was thinkign musicaleCA i would have defenatly grabbed this for 4 bucks, hope to see some more photos, have fun with it!


----------



## Azriel (Jun 13, 2009)

I just bought five more rolls of film  So I'll be sure and post some more. I'm going on a photo walk next hour to test er out again


----------



## randerson07 (Jun 17, 2009)

I picked up one very similar, Canon AF35II, for less than $2 at Goodwill last year.

Fun little camera, that makes some god awful noise when focusing.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 17, 2009)

Same here, VERY noisy.


----------



## 5DManiac (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the AF35ML.  I got one too!


----------



## Azriel (Nov 12, 2009)

There's a small thread in the corner of all my pics though, something's in the camera lens.


----------

